# Koolertron dvd units anybody using one



## PCB83GTI (Oct 8, 2010)

Amazon has these direct fit everything units for the new VW with good or bad reviews. Anybody running them? http://www.amazon.com/Koolertron®-V...J0/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1316807588&sr=8-20


----------



## pepinillosaul (May 22, 2006)

Bump... I'm also interested in this unit. There are is very little information or reviewers on the unit, but those few seem to be good reviews. I'm still a little skeptical. 

If anyone has had the chance to play with one please provide feedback


----------



## chrispcharb (Mar 19, 2005)

Did you ever get an answer?? I am strongly considering buying, but am also a little hesitant.


----------



## PCB83GTI (Oct 8, 2010)

Nothing on Koolertron but I found this thread that may help. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Cusp-CS-V003M)-in-a-Passat-B6&highlight=radio


----------

